# Wyoming region k



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

A few buddy's and me are looking for a area in Wyoming that we can hunt every few years. We have enough points to hunt area K this year. We are not looking for monster deer, more just an area we can have a fun hunt and get to know the area really well to hunt every couple years. Looking for any info on the unit, quality of deer, road access, what to expect. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Hunt the Wyoming Side of the Utah Limited Draw the Crawford Mountains. There are probably only a few bad areas in unit K

Edit: That may be a little to far north.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Your "edit" is correct,

The Wyoming side of the Crawfords is region G.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Uh, no. The WY side of the Crawfords is K. Don't go into K next to the Crawfords hoping to hunt "Crawford" deer. Most Deer on the Crawfords migrate in from G, through K, well after the WY deer hunts have ended. 

K holds ok deer. Some private to deal with and it is a general area for WY residents. The herd is down. It isn't G or H, but it can be an ok hunt.


----------

